# St Mellion two night break



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2021)

Have enquired on the price of a two night break next May/June, playing the Kernow and the Nicklaus a couple of times each.
Wondered if anybody else might be interested.
Long(ish) jaunt, but worth it.
Tough as old boots (the Nicklaus course is anyway!!).


----------



## IanM (Aug 12, 2021)

I'd do it again....even if you played it once each, you could nip up to Launceston or Tavistock for an alternative!


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2021)

i'd be up for this mate - it could replace the Old fart as there's not that much interest in it


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2021)

Thanks lads. I will update you with any details, pricing etc. as soon as I hear back from them. I have never finished the par 5 twelfth on the Nicklaus course so I have an old score to settle. Unfinished business you might say 😖😖😖


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2021)

Dando said:



			i'd be up for this mate - it could replace the Old fart as there's not that much interest in it
		
Click to expand...

400 odd miles for me so I'd have to make it a loooong weekend 😆


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 12, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Have enquired on the price of a two night break next May/June, playing the Kernow and the Nicklaus a couple of times each.
Wondered if anybody else might be interested.
Long(ish) jaunt, but worth it.
Tough as old boots (the Nicklaus course is anyway!!).
		
Click to expand...

Pay on the day OK Rob?

Joking aside, I'm interested depending on dates/prices


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Pay on the day OK Rob?

Joking aside, I'm interested depending on dates/prices
		
Click to expand...

Lol! I'll be asking for a reasonable deposit mate.... Not too much, maybe fifty squids.
😉😉😳


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 12, 2021)

If the timing fitted and I can confirm that taxis will run that far from Plymouth, I'd be up for this.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2021)

Have received this response...

Good afternoon, Robert

Thank you for your enquiry; please find your quotation below

*MAY & JUNE 
Option 1 *- Your 2-night package includes Dinner & Breakfast with 18-holes Nicklaus & 36-holes Kernow
£275.00 per person (based on twin occupancy) - Midweek
£295.00 per person (based on twin occupancy) - Friday & Saturday

*Option 2* - Your 2-night package includes Dinner & Breakfast with 36-holes Nicklaus & 18-holes Kernow
£310.00 per person (based on twin occupancy) - Midweek
£330.0 per person (based on twin occupancy) - Friday & Saturday

*Additional rounds*
£60.00 per person - Nicklaus course
£45.00 per person - Kernow Course

SINGLE SUPPLEMENT - £45.00 per person / per night
SUPERIOR ROOM UPGRADE - £35.00 per room / per night

NO ACCOMMODATION OR TEE TIMES HAVE BEEN BOOKED WITH THIS QUOTATION. - Should a COVID19 lockdown prevent the trip from taking place then any payments made will either be refunded or transferred to an agreed alternate date.

Please let me know if you need any further information or wish to proceed with any booking. When you can book all, we need is a £50 per person deposit but initially to hold rooms & tee times a first payment of £50 will suffice. Finally, as a group of 8+ you will also receive 10% of your booking given back to you to spend in the Pro-Shop with our RESORT REWARDS incentive (T&C's apply)

Kind regards

*Julie Gray*
Group Golf Co-ordinator

________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2021)

Personally, I'd be looking at option 2. The Kernow is okay but the Nicklaus is the one that makes it worth the journey


----------



## IanM (Aug 12, 2021)

Not sure these old legs could walk round their terrain twice in a day!   

Advice... go for June... in case Spring arrives late!!  I remember seeing players wearing Bobble Hats at the B&H  

Anyway...I'd go, subject to dates.   Only two and a half house from here!


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2021)

looks good to me Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			Not sure these old legs could walk round their terrain twice in a day!
		
Click to expand...

I'd most probably split the golf over three days.
Maybe play the Kernow on day of arrival afternoon one, Nicklaus once on day two, and again on the morning of day three then either head home or to Bodmin Royal Infirmary. 🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------



## IanM (Aug 12, 2021)

Sounds like a plan.  Or buggies!


----------



## Twire (Aug 12, 2021)

I'd be interested Rob depending on dates.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			Sounds like a plan.  Or buggies!
		
Click to expand...

I don't recommend buggies around the Nicklaus course. 
You have to keep to the cart paths, and because of the terrain, some of them are miles away from the fairways, let alone your ball!! As much as I enjoy buggy play on big courses, St Mellion is the one place they are a hindrance.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2021)

Twire said:



			I'd be interested Rob depending on dates.
		
Click to expand...

I think what we've got to ascertain first is whether people would prefer the midweek option or the weekend? I'm not fussed to be perfectly honest but I'm not the only one interested 😉😉😉

Also, there is a four day bank holiday to be taken into account early June 😱😱😱


----------



## IanM (Aug 12, 2021)

People?  Na, organiser gets first dibs.... when do you want it?  Stick a date down and see who sends you £50!  

I can do whatever (a the moment!)  Although, might need to avoid around 16th June.


----------



## Twire (Aug 12, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I think what we've got to ascertain first is whether people would prefer the midweek option or the weekend? I'm not fussed to be perfectly honest but I'm not the only one interested 😉😉😉

Also, there is a four day bank holiday to be taken into account early June 😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Personally would prefer midweek, but would go with the flow.


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2021)

I don’t mind when it is mate


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2021)

Just looking at dates. How about Wednesday and Thursday the 22nd and 23rd June? Leave on Friday 24th after playing the Nicklaus in the morning should mean we won't get caught in holiday traffic heading INTO Cornwall?
Just a thought.


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2021)

go on then, you've twisted my arm.

i'll probably go for a single room

hopefully i can drop Mrs D off at her friends in Fairford on the Tuesday and i can stop overnight then drive down Wednesday morning


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2021)

So at the moment it's looking like this.....

1. Smiffy
2. Dando
3. Twire
4. SteveW86
5. Grizzly (?)
6. Ray Taylor
7. Beezerk (?)
8. IanM


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2021)

I'll have to look at logistics and games on the way/and back  as it's probably a 5 day trip for me.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'll have to look at logistics and games on the way/and back  as it's probably a 5 day trip for me.
		
Click to expand...

It's knocking 300 miles from my gaff, you tart 😱😱😱😉


----------



## IanM (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm in!! 

And prefer a single room


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2021)

So at the moment it's looking like this.....

1. Smiffy
2. Dando (Single room?)
3. Twire
4. SteveW86
5. Grizzly (Single room?)
6. Ray Taylor
7. Beezerk (?)
8. IanM   (Single room?)
9. Greg Lindley


----------



## IanM (Aug 13, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'll have to look at logistics and games on the way/and back  as it's probably a 5 day trip for me.
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself near Bristol on the Tuesday and that's a game sorted!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2021)

Going to limit this to 12 players, so if anyone else fancies it please let me know...


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 13, 2021)

IanM said:



			I'd do it again....even if you played it once each, you could nip up to Launceston or Tavistock for an alternative!
		
Click to expand...

Yelverton- closer than Tavvy and IMO better once you get over the road


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I think what we've got to ascertain first is whether people would prefer the midweek option or the weekend? I'm not fussed to be perfectly honest but I'm not the only one interested 😉😉😉

Also, there is a four day bank holiday to be taken into account early June 😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

A word of caution, go for midweek. For those going anywhere near the M5/303/A38 Fri-Mon your asking for trouble. (From one who lives west of the M5)


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 13, 2021)

Think I have this worked out, albeit the taxi is... Eye-watering... Probably a single room for me tho.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			A word of caution, go for midweek. For those going anywhere near the M5/303/A38 Fri-Mon your asking for trouble. (From one who lives west of the M5)
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, it took me 8 hours to get to Buckland Filleigh on a Friday!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Think I have this worked out, albeit the taxi is... Eye-watering... Probably a single room for me tho.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you live then mate?
Couldn't one of us pick you up on the way through????


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 14, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Absolutely, it took me 8 hours to get to Buckland Filleigh on a Friday!
		
Click to expand...

Was just down the road Friday. If your here for a bit and want to play Libbaton I’m free next Thur. Otherwise the Rosemoor RHS garden show is on near Great Torrington this weekend.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 14, 2021)

I’d be interested in June, I’m in Mexico in May.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2021)

I may have to move the dates to early July now as my mate Ray Taylor has informed me that he will be abroad on the dates I've proposed. Waiting for him to come back to me and confirm when he will be back.
Hope this doesn't put anyone off???


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I’d be interested in June, I’m in Mexico in May.
		
Click to expand...

See below/above.  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## chrisd (Aug 14, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Was just down the road Friday. If your here for a bit and want to play Libbaton I’m free next Thur. Otherwise the Rosemoor RHS garden show is on near Great Torrington this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Jeff, but I'm talking about being there some weeks ago. We traveled down on the Friday the families were returning at the end of half term.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 14, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I may have to move the dates to early July now as my mate Ray Taylor has informed me that he will be abroad on the dates I've proposed. Waiting for him to come back to me and confirm when he will be back.
Hope this doesn't put anyone off???
		
Click to expand...

Is Ray off to pick up his sombrero in person?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Is Ray off to pick up his sombrero in person?
		
Click to expand...

He'll be in America mate but quite a long way from the Mexican border....
😉😉😉


----------



## IanM (Aug 14, 2021)

Early July would be ok for me...but asap as Saunton/RND Pairs is 22nd July and already sent off my entry


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2021)

Early July is ok for me as well


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2021)

IanM said:



			Early July would be ok for me...but asap as Saunton/RND Pairs is 22nd July and already sent off my entry
		
Click to expand...

Would the 13th/14th be okay for everyone?
That's the earliest Ray can make it.
Don't want to go there without him, my oldest mate and we have a lot of good memories of St Mellion trips
👍👍👍


----------



## IanM (Aug 14, 2021)

And that week we can watch the Open on TV after we've played on the Thursday.  

Might mean me grovelling to Donna a bit, but should be fine


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 14, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			A word of caution, go for midweek. For those going anywhere near the M5/303/A38 Fri-Mon your asking for trouble. (From one who lives west of the M5)
		
Click to expand...

I found that out to my cost yesterday!


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 14, 2021)

IanM said:



			And that week we can watch the Open on TV after we've played on the Thursday. 

Might mean me grovelling to Donna a bit, but should be fine
		
Click to expand...

We don’t travel between Fri-Sun Jun-Oct unless it’s an emergency or 0300 hrs.


----------



## IanM (Aug 14, 2021)

Drove from Saunton to Chepstow Friday afternoon in July,  M5 was messy...so went A38 all the way and it was a decent run.  Agree it's a lottery in summer.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2021)

Looks like I've got the 12!
3 nice friendly 4 balls......

So the plan is to drive down on the morning of Weds 13th July, play a round on the Kernow course that afternoon, say 3pm(ish) and then play one round on the Nicklaus on Thursday morning, and the other on Friday morning after vacating rooms.
If anybody wants to book another round on either course that can be played on the Thursday afternoon. Me? After walking the Nicklaus on Thursday morning I'll be in an ice bath all afternoon...

1. Smiffy
2. Dando (Single room?)
3. Twire
4. Oddsocks
5. Grizzly (Single room?)
6. Ray Taylor
7. Beezerk (?)
8. IanM (Single room?)
9. Greg Lindley
10. Norman Porritt
11. Ewan Porritt
12. Fish 

Reserves 
1. SteveW86 
2. JustOne


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2021)

Looks good to me Rob.


----------



## IanM (Aug 14, 2021)

Clearly travel times are the factor, but humbly suggest slightly earlier tee off on Wednesday if folk can get there, it allows time to chill before dinner….or even shower and change.  

and I appreciate I’m closer than several!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2021)

IanM said:



			Clearly travel times are the factor, but humbly suggest slightly earlier tee off on Wednesday if folk can get there, it allows time to chill before dinner….or even shower and change. 

and I appreciate I’m closer than several!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing is booked yet Ian, so open to suggestions. I was just thinking about travelling times as you say. I'll be leaving early in the morning, it's a 5 hour jaunt for me (google says less but I know from experience what the drive down there is like).
I'd hate to book the first round too early and be worried that people weren't going to get there on time, but as I say it's early days yet and nothing is definite.
But thanks for your thoughts mate. Appreciated.


----------



## Dando (Aug 15, 2021)

Think I’ll find a premier inn for the Tuesday and Friday evenings as google has me as a 7hr drive and I don’t fancy that in 1 day with golf


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Think I’ll find a premier inn for the Tuesday and Friday evenings as google has me as a 7hr drive and I don’t fancy that in 1 day with golf
		
Click to expand...

As I say, it's 5 hours for me from East Sussex. I'll be leaving about 5 in the morning so hopefully I can get in my room and have a nice hot shower before the game...


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Think I’ll find a premier inn for the Tuesday and Friday evenings as google has me as a 7hr drive and I don’t fancy that in 1 day with golf
		
Click to expand...

Recommend Sutton Harbour Purple Palace on the Barbacombe in Plymouth.  Lovely area with decent evening entertainment.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2021)

Unfortunately, the new date hasn't worked perfectly for SteveW86, so he has asked to go on the reserve list.
Oddsocks comes in as the twelfth definite.
If I got four definite reserves, I could possibly look at increasing total to 16.


----------



## Dando (Aug 16, 2021)

just had a look at the hole flyovers on youtube and I'm not sure i made the right call in putting my name down for this without looking at the course first. apart from the par 3's i don't think i'll be hitting anything more than 7 iron.

we should donate £1 for every ball we lose to H4H


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			just had a look at the hole flyovers on youtube and I'm not sure i made the right call in putting my name down for this without looking at the course first. apart from the par 3's i don't think i'll be hitting anything more than 7 iron.

we should donate £1 for every ball we lose to H4H
		
Click to expand...

That will double the fund then, one hole alone will get £12


----------



## IanM (Aug 16, 2021)

Could be a big bill!

It looks worse on the vids!  (honest)   Then you get to the green 

A few years back we had our team end of season away trip there.  Chap I was playing with hit a towering iron into the 18th green, it came to rest about 5 feet away.  He turned to put his club back in the back and it started to move... rolled off the green in to a swale.  The language wasn't great!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2021)

It's tough, but not unplayable. Best I've ever scored around there was 32 points I think, and that included 2 or 3 holes I completely messed up. My personal bogey hole there is the par 5 twelfth. I must have played that hole getting on for a dozen times in total and I don't recall ever scoring a point on it. Trees and undergrowth all the way down the left and a stream that runs all the way down the right hand side and then cuts across in front of the green.....











The whole place though is amazing. Trying to explain it is difficult, but the size of the trees and general layout makes you feel minute. It's the only course I've ever played that makes me feel like that. It's awesome.


----------



## Twire (Sep 14, 2021)

Sorry Rob, I'm going to have to bail on this.... bit gutted as we don't have many mini meets down here.

I'm heading up to St Andrews for the Open and the new July date clashes. Hopefully, you'll have someone to fill my spot.

Cheers fella.


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2021)

2022 dairy taking shape... is this still a definite goer???


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2021)

Errrr.  . I don't think it is Ian. Other things, non golf, have cropped up mate


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2021)

No probs.... just checking. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 16, 2021)

IanM said:



			No probs.... just checking. Hope everything is OK.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate. All good. Just that the proposed dates now clash with a holiday we've booked to Kefalonia.
Had to go for the dates we have as my wife is a dental nurse and her holidays are governed by when her dentist takes his time off, and he has chosen the first two weeks of July.
Sorry about that everybody....


----------

